
Neural Magic raises $15M seed round to accelerate AI inference on CPUs - jillbore
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/06/neural-magic-gets-15m-seed-to-run-machine-learning-models-on-commodity-cpus/
======
gone35
_He says there is this false notion that you need these specialized chips or
hardware accelerators to have the necessary resources to run these jobs, but
he says it doesn’t have to be that way._

Their ad copy say "2.5x Faster than Volta" and "10x Cheaper than Volta", but
using CPUs only. Incredibly impressive, if true.

